# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.3.1 is out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.1 is out!  *Added support via eMMC for  Samsung SM-G532F,  Samsung SM-C105,  Samsung GT-P5210,  Samsung SCH-R960,  LG VS986W and LG F160LV.* *Added GP Area Partitioning features.* *Uploaded new “Live Logs” in to the Support Area.*  Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.3.1 Release Notes: *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added support for the following models via eMMC*: *Samsung SM-G532F - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Samsung SM-C105 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Samsung GT-P5210 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**Samsung SCH-R960 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**LG VS986W - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**LG F160LV - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files.**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Added GP (General Purpose) Area Partitioning features*: *Read data from GPx partitions.**Write data to GPx partitions.**Create GP partitions (for devices, which supports GP Area Partitioning).**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Uploaded new “Live logs” in to the Support Area.* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] All pinouts and Repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

